
North Korea Signals Willingness to ‘Denuclearize,’ South Says - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/06/world/asia/north-korea-south-nuclear-weapons.html
======
IntronExon
Not what they’re signaling...
[https://www.38north.org/2018/03/yongbyon030518/](https://www.38north.org/2018/03/yongbyon030518/)

...just what they’re selling. This is the usual cycle of trying to look good
internally by squeezing concessions out of the rest of the world. This time
they’re asking for a “security guarantee” from the US, which means no US
troops on the peninsula. Last time it was just trying to get money, food, and
fuel.

They’re not crazy, they’re criminal, and they are damned good at exploiting
others with a combination of threats and promises, all while never diverting
from their real goals.

